# Izzo My Way Pompeii



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

There is a 2 group on ebay just now so I thought I would ask if anyone has knowledge/thoughts about this lever as I know nothing

It is not my intention to buy, I am mostly interested in the group etc.

Might suit somebody here if they are any good I suppose


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

They pull an ok shot of coffee, groups are a bit of a pain to work on, they are popular on carts and van builds.


----------

